# Ein Besuch im Zoo ...



## Frank (11. Sep. 2008)

... Osnabrück.

Hallo,

dabei habe ich festgestellt, das mir die Tierfotografie nicht sonderlich liegt ... oder hab ich nur keine Geduld.

Hab mich dort 5 Stunden "rumgetrieben" und die Ausbeute ist mehr als mager:

       

Ich sollte wohl bei der "Technik" oder zumindest bei statischen Motiven bleiben ...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

 Osnabrück hat einen Zoo ??? 

Bei den Aufnahmen zählt doch Qualität, statt Quantität, oder ?? Und warum meinst Du, dass Dir Tierfotografie nicht liegt. Interessemässig können wir das natürlich nicht beurteilen, aber doch vom Ergebnis. Das Bärchen und das Tier auf Bild 3 (was ist das eigentlich - ein junger Wolf ??) hast Du unserer Meinung nach superniedlich getroffen  . Und das Ziegenportrait:  

Also vielleicht doch etwas an der Geduld arbeiten  ????


----------



## Inken (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

 Frank!
Immer nur Technik?  auf keinen Fall!

Die Aufnahmen sind wirklich schön, sie vermitteln Ruhe und Zufriedenheit der Tiere! Am besten gefallen mir der sandduschende Elefant und die sonnenbadende Ziege. 

Du hast doch bestimmt noch mehr mitgebracht?


----------



## Frank (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

@ C & L

huch, naja, das erste ist ein Braunbär, dann ein Elefant - ein afrikanischer wenn ich richtig liege, ein POLARFUCHS und ja, eine Ziege Otto lol für Insider)

@ Inken



> Du hast doch bestimmt noch mehr mitgebracht?


Das meinte ich damit. Fünf Stunden hab ich dort zugebracht und selbstverständlich mehr Fotos gemacht, aber nichts verwertbares dabei. :? 

Isch gugg abba noschmal naach ...


----------



## Clovere (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

ich finde die Fotos schön  

Elmar


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

Servus Frank

Schöne Bilder zeigst du uns  

Besonders der Polarfuchs hat es mir angetan.



> Ich sollte wohl bei der "Technik" oder zumindest bei statischen Motiven bleiben ...


Alles nur Übungssache, mußt halt öfters in den Zoo gehen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*



Digicat schrieb:


> Alles nur Übungssache, mußt halt öfters in den Zoo gehen.


 
Diesen Rat haben wir beherzigt und waren mal wieder im Zoo, im "Burger's Zoo" in Arnheim. Der Zoo ist wirklich eine sehr positive Überraschung , fast alle Tiere werden in grossen Freigehege gehalten, viele davon können die Besucher auch begehen ... alles sehr grosszügig und modern. Das ist der wohl schönste Zoo, den wir je besucht haben - unbedingt eine Reise wert !!!​ 

Ein paar Fotos haben wir auch gemacht ​ 
     ​ 
 ​ 
 ​


----------



## Conny (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

Hallo CuL,

da habt Ihr aber wirklich sehr schöne Bilder mitgebracht 
Vor allem die Wasserspiegelungen sind traumschön


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

Hallo CuL,

tolle Bilder - das letzte - ist das ein Breitschnauzenkaiman?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*



blumenelse schrieb:


> das letzte - ist das ein Breitschnauzenkaiman?




wow ... Du kennst Dich aus ... es ist tatsächlich ein Breitschnauzenkaiman


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

Servus C & L

Ich habs mal in das Forum Foto- / Videotechnik verschoben 

Am besten gefällt mir der Breitschnauzenkaiman  nur schade das das Wasser unruhig gewesen ist, sonst wäre die Spiegelung perfekt geworden 

Beim dritten Bild wäre es vielleicht besser gewesen einen hellen HG (Hintergrund) zu haben, aber ich weiß, daß kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen.

Sehr schöne Bilder, die einem den Besuch im Burger`s Zoo schmackhaft machen  , wenn er doch von mir zu Hause nicht soweit weg wäre .


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

Moin,

neulich war ich auch im Zoo und habe die hier entdeckt - ich wollte sie sofort für den Teich mitnehmen - durfte ich aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht:
 

PS: Bitte endschuldigt die Bildqualität, aber ich heiße weder Ludwig, Helmut oder Frank!


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

Servus Elschen

Mei, sind die Süß 

Die hätte ich auch mitgenommen, wenn man sie nur dürfte .... 

Und ... ich finde dein Foto klasse  nur ein bisserl, beim nächsten mal, in die Knie gehen . So ein Foto kommt gut rüber, wenn du den "Kleinen" in die Augen blicken würdest .

Aber vermutlich hättest da am Bauch liegen müssen


----------



## Eugen (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*



Digicat schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich hättest da am Bauch liegen müssen



Die Vorstellung hat was


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

Servus Elschen

So hätte ich mir das vorgestellt, zwei Beispiele unseres Gauchos

   

Hier bin ich am Bauch gelegen 

@ Eugen:  ... ohne Worte ...


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Besuch im Zoo ...*

Servus Helmut,

Problem war: Der Weg war schmal und viele Leute unterwegs. Ich hatte einfach Angst von einem jungen Vater mit dem Kinderwagen überrollt zu werden. 

Aber das nächste Mal... Inzwischen hab ich ja auch eine bessere Kamera als die alte Knipse...

Eugen, Du bist   Die Vögel heißen übrigens Trottellummen...


----------

